# for sale quinn stallion with 2 sets of limbs



## missalot (Aug 2, 2009)

bow is black and so is the limbs ,one set is 49# which makes a 60" bow and the other set is 60# which makes a 62" bow ,bow is in excellent shape and i shoot it off the shelf,would like 250.00 shipped and insured usps.


----------



## missalot (Aug 3, 2009)

reduced to 200.00


----------



## Avid Archer (Aug 3, 2009)

Somebody buy this dang bow!

It's a fantastic price on a great bow.

New from Quinn's this package would cost in the $475 to $500 neighborhood.

If I had the available funds, I would buy it as a backup to the Quinn's Stallion I already own.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 5, 2009)

pm sent.


----------



## missalot (Aug 5, 2009)

pm sent back


----------



## outdoorsman33 (Aug 20, 2009)

PM Sent.  Let me know if the bow is still available please.
Thanks


----------

